# Application Fnacbook bloquée



## doc.severac (22 Mai 2011)

Bonjour à tous et à toutes et merci par avance de m'accueillir sur le forum...et merci de votre indulgence si mon premier message n'est pas au diapason...
J'étais en train de lire *une BD sur l'application Fnacbook de mon iphone* quand tout s'est bloqué sur une page. Impossible d'aller en avant ou en arrière ni de revenir à la bibliothèque.
Voilà mon problème exposé. A bientôt pour vos pistes voire vos solutions.


----------------------
Note du modérateur (ici Aliboron) : 
Bonjour et bienvenue sur les forums de MacGénération !

Il est ici question d'une application spécifiquement dédiée à l'iPhone, qui se télécharge sur l'AppStore. Donc, comme on a bien entendu lu au préalable le message de Pascal77 en tête du forum "Applications" ou/et la table d'orientation, on déménage vers "App Store", là où se retrouvent les spécialistes de la chose. Et hop !!!



---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 09h43 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 09h04 ----------

Merci au modérateur d'avoir rectifié


----------



## Gwen (25 Mai 2011)

Tu as pu t'en sortir ?


----------



## doc.severac (26 Mai 2011)

bonjour Gwen, n'ayant pas de réponse par le forum, j'ai contacté directement la Fnac. La réponse est étonnante :"attendez 2 semaines..., d'ici là ne lisez plus le ebook qui bloque l'application".


----------



## Gwen (26 Mai 2011)

En effet, étonnant. Ils doivent être au courant et préparent un correctif.

Manque de sérieux ça


----------

